# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد أهداف مباريات  الدوري المغربي للمحترفين   2012/2011

## GSM-AYA

اخواني الكرام ملربا بكم فيى المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
سوف تكون ان شاء الله في هده الصفحة متابعة مستمرة لاهداف البطولة المغربية لموسم 2011./2012

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهداف مباراة الوداد والخميسات  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

هدف النادي القنيطري في شباك الرجاء 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

المغرب الفاسى و حسنية اكادير 2_0 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

الوداد البيضاوي يتغلب على ضيفه الفتح الرياضي 2-0  
تغلب فريق الوداد البيضاوي على ضيفه الفتح الرياضي 2-0 في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم الأحد بملعب المركب الرياضي محمد الخامس بالدار البيضاء ، في ختام منافسات الدورة الثالثة من البطولة الوطنية الإحترافية لكرة القدم، التي انطلقت يوم الجمعة الماضي. 
وسجل هدفي الفريق البيضاوي محسن ياجور (د 34) ويونس حواصي (د 85). 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Mas 5 - Ocs 1  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شباب الريف الحسيمي  و   حسنية أكادير 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهداف مباراة الدفاع الحسني الجديدي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

تغطية رائعة واهداف جميلة بالتوفيق

----------


## امير الصمت

*Wac Vs Fus 2-0* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*حصلية الجولة 4 من الدوري المغربي للمحترفين* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*التشكيلة المثالية للجولة 4 من الدوري المغربي*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف الوداد ضد 1-0 المغرب التطواني*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ملخص مبارة حسنية أكادير ضد الرجاء البيضاوي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدف شباب الحسيمة في مرمى شباب المسيرة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف مقابلة الرجاء و أ.خريبكة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدفين لكل فريق في كلاسيكو المغرب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الوداد البيضاوي يهزم شباب الريف*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

Raja Clasabanca (2-1) Difaa El Jadida 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*2-1 اولمبيك اسفي ضد الوداد البيضاوي* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

CRA VS MAS 1_2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* الوداد الرياضي ضذ الوداد الفاسي 2_2 *  
الدورة 16  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

MAS vs RAJA  1_1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*جميع أهذاف الدورة 16 من البطولة الوطنية الإحترافية  *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*2012 تقذيم مباريات  الدورة 17 من البطولة الوطنية الإحترافية* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مباراة: الرجاء الرياضي ضد الجيش الملكى 3 _1 *   *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA2wYvBn6II&feature=channel*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف مباراة : الوداد 3-0 أو. اخريبكة*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هداف مباراة النادي المكناسي 1 - 0 حسنية أكادير* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف مباراة الكاك 2 - 1 الواف* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف المغرب التطواني بالعيون 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الفتح الرباطي يضيع نقطتين بالتعادل مع الجديدة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى عبد الرزاق على الاهداف 
والتغطية الرئعة

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف لقاء خريبكة ضذ الماص*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*جميع أهذاف الدورة 21 من البطولة الوطنية الإحترافية * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف لقاء القنيطرة و المسيرة 1_1    الدورة 22*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف الوداد على الجيش 2_0 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*RCA 1-0 FUS : هدف الرجاء الرياضي  *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

FAR 2-3 DHJ   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مباراة الجيش الملكي 2- المغرب الفاسي 1  *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

